# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Moeite met slapen,gevolg vermoeidheid:wat nu?

## John_Swain

Hallo,

Al eigenlijk sinds ik alles zelf mag bepalen is mijn leven nogal verslechterd.
Ik ben altijd al een slechte slaper geweest. Dit omdat ik gewoon te druk in me hoofd ben om te kunnen slapen (het is ook een beetje eigenwijsheid). Ik weet het zelf niet zeker maar er hebben mensen gezegd dat ik last van ADHD heb. Of op zn minst een lichtelijke.
Ik heb vaak genoeg gelopen in het ziekenhuis maar dit is bij mij nooit echt geconstateerd. Nou heb ik er me ook niet echt bewust mee bezig gehouden, zo dus ook niet mijn dokters waarnaar ik aanneem.

Hoe dan ook mijn vraag is eigenlijk nogal simpel.
Zijn er pillen op de markt die mij een fijne nachtrust bezorgen.
Maar er ook voor zorgen dat mijn hersens willen dat ik gaat slapen.
Ik weet niet of zoiets bestaat maar zal er graag meer over willen weten.

Zijn er mensen die zich hierin kennen? Deel graag je mening.
Alle tips en suggesties zijn meer dan welkom.

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Lastig, vooral omdat je zegt dat andere zeggen dat je misschien ADHD hebt.
Misschien een tip om je huisarts te vragen dit te laten onderzoeken. Want dan kunnen er gerichte acties worden ondernomen.
Verder bestaan er natuurlijk zelfzorg middelen zoals melatonine en valeriaan tabletten. Weet niet of je zoiets al geprobeerd hebt. Zo niet kan je het in ieder geval proberen.
Helpt het niet kan je altijd nog naar je dokter.

----------


## Agnes574

Valdispert,melatonine,valeriaan,slaaptabletten... enkel de slaaptabletten zijn op doktersvoorschrift. Ik zou eerst aan je apotheker een natuurlijk preparaat vragen en kijken of dat helpt,zo niet raadpleeg dan je arts!
Ik heb dit nl ook gehad...veel te druk in mijn hoofd om te kunnen slapen...ik heb eerst natuurlijke produkten geprobeerd maar neem nu slaapmedicatie en dat helpt enorm goed!
Eerst heb ik een 'booster' gekregen, melatonine in hogere dosis(enkel op voorschrift) en ik sliep meteen goed  :Wink: 
Melatonine is een stof die je zelf aanmaakt,dus een lichaamseigen stof,en dat zorgt ervoor dat de hersenen een signaal krijgen 'het is tijd om te gaan slapen'.

Sterkte en succes ermee...een goede slaap is uitermate belangrijk voor je lichaam,gezondheid en dagelijks functioneren!!

----------


## John_Swain

Ik weet niet waarom ik niet mijn bericht kan editten...
Afijn, Ben vergeten erbij te zeggen te dat ik een aangeboren hardafwijking heb.
Ik slik daar geen pillen hiervoor.

----------


## John_Swain

Bedankt voor julie reacties
Ik denk dat ik hiermee ook het best even naar de dokter kan gaan.
Hij weet wat voor mij in zon situatie het beste voor me is.
Kijk ik weet hoe dokters zijn en hoe het is. dus ik neem graa liever zelf de moeite om actie te ondernemen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Lijkt me idd best verstandig om naar de dokter te gaan, hij weet het natuurlijk nog steeds het best he  :Wink: 

En je kunt idd je post niet editten, alleen binnen een bepaalde tijd dat je dit bericht geschreven hebt, wanneer deze tijd verstreken is, kun je er niks meer aan veranderen, dit is gewoon zo ingesteld op deze site :Wink: 

Succes met de komende weken, en maar hopen dat je wat meer nachtrust krijgt als je eenmaal langs de dokter bent geweest.

----------


## banana

Het beste is, om naar de huisards te gaan, en te vragen wat hij/zij het beste voor jou lijkt, maar als je best wel druk bent, kan je jezelf ook gekmaken, bvb dat je denkt: Ik kan niet slapen, ik kan niet slapen, en overal aan gaat denken. je moet ook proberen om aan niets te denken, misschien helpt een rustig muziekje opzetten, maar nergens aan denken en het positief houden. dus: ik kan makkelijk slapen, ik kan het gewoon. neem de juiste pillen en denk positief.

----------


## John_Swain

> Het beste is, om naar de huisards te gaan, en te vragen wat hij/zij het beste voor jou lijkt, maar als je best wel druk bent, kan je jezelf ook gekmaken, bvb dat je denkt: Ik kan niet slapen, ik kan niet slapen, en overal aan gaat denken. je moet ook proberen om aan niets te denken, misschien helpt een rustig muziekje opzetten, maar nergens aan denken en het positief houden. dus: ik kan makkelijk slapen, ik kan het gewoon. neem de juiste pillen en denk positief.


Zo ik reageer laat..
maare ik doe niet aan meditatie... ik ben gewoon veel te druk voor mij doen.
ik moet echt uitgeput zijn eer ik kan slapen.
heb het probleem overigens nog steeds heb wat pillen geprobeerd op natuurlijke basis... werkt prima... maar krijg er toch elke keer het gevoel bij dat het tussen me oren zit...
Ben nog niet naar de dokter geweest, ben niet zo op doktors tot nu toe ben ik er nog steeds niet beter van geworden...
ok dankzij hun leef ik nog... maar toch.... kno artsen zijn gewoon crap...
heb oorpijn  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Je kwam helemaal niet bot over hoor (althans in dit topic niet  :Wink: )
Ik heb het persoonlijk vaak ook niet op doktoren, maar soms is het toch echt nodig...
Maar nu nog de brandende vraag: Slaap je nog steeds zo slecht? Of is er ondertussen toch wat verandering in gekomen en slaap je beter en ben je minder moe?

----------


## John_Swain

Nou ik zit gewoon tot 5 uur op nu.
en het gevoel van moeheid is er amper. Zelfs nu niet
Het is nu nog verleidelijker omdat ik werkeloos bent...
waar ik totaal niet happy mee bent -.-

Nog een handlanger? :P
Tis al half 1 you know  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Hahaha...hier een soort van 'handlanger'  :Wink: 

Ik kan echter niet slapen door zenuwpijn en daar ik CVS heb en juist veel moet kunnen slapen ben ik intussen zo oververmoeid dat slapen ver helemaal niet meer lukt!!

Ik hou me tijdens de donkere uurtjes vaak bezig met een spelletje poker op de pc of ik ga schoonmaken..haha!!
Waar hou jij je s'nachts zoal mee bezig John  :Wink:  ?

Xx Ag

----------


## John_Swain

> Hahaha...hier een soort van 'handlanger' 
> 
> Ik kan echter niet slapen door zenuwpijn en daar ik CVS heb en juist veel moet kunnen slapen ben ik intussen zo oververmoeid dat slapen ver helemaal niet meer lukt!!
> 
> Ik hou me tijdens de donkere uurtjes vaak bezig met een spelletje poker op de pc of ik ga schoonmaken..haha!!
> Waar hou jij je s'nachts zoal mee bezig John  ?
> 
> Xx Ag


Is heel afhankelijk.
Ik ben bijna altijd met mijn pc bezig.
Dan zit ik weer op second life, dan ben ik weer een site aan het bouwen...
meuk aan het posten zodat mensen die kunnen downloaden...
alles wat je kan je doen met de pc doe ik wel.

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha een hele groep handlangers hier!
Ik ben ook zo'n persoon die doordeweeks (zelfs als school roept!) tot dik 1 uur 's nachts wakker is.
Ik ben ook vaak met pc's bezig, maar ben echt geen pcnerd die er alles van weet...
Wat ik vaak ook 's nachts doe is: Nagels lakken! Hahaha..

@ John, wat voor soort sites bouw jij dan??

----------


## John_Swain

Ik ben webdesigner dus van alles wat kan je je er wat bij voorstellen?  :Smile: 
Ik ga niet mijn site open op forums delen.. want ik ben namelijk helemaal niet volgens de regeltjes bezig zeg maar  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey John,

Heb je al iets gevonden waardoor je weer beter slaapt? 
Leuk trouwens dat je zo druk bezig bent met second life, sites bouwen en meuk plaatsen voor andere mensen  :Wink: 
Hoop dat het nu beter met je gaat!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## John_Swain

> Hey John,
> 
> Heb je al iets gevonden waardoor je weer beter slaapt? 
> Leuk trouwens dat je zo druk bezig bent met second life, sites bouwen en meuk plaatsen voor andere mensen 
> Hoop dat het nu beter met je gaat!
> 
> Groetjes Luuss


Heb je nog nooit gezien op dit forum.
Afijn,
 :Big Grin:  ik moest wel om deze post lachen.
hoe je me post ook nadrukkelijk natypt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maar als je wilden zeggen dat Second Life eigenlijk een redelijk slechte voorbeeld is voor de maatschapij en de mens... moet ik je daar wel gelijk in geven. SL is niet goed voor je Real Life en zeker niet voor je hersenen (en je lichaam ^^)
maar ja tis er eenmaal en je maakt makkelijk contact met mensen....
dankzij SL heb ik nu veel meer vriendin dan in de echte wereld.
En het is ook soms wel even lekker om in een wereld te duiken die wat minder hard is en waar je geen verplichtingen hebt. soms gewoon een beetje hersenloos dom lopen doen op zijn tijd is ook wel eens leuk toch?
SL is trouwens een beetje van de baan weer... tis meer dat ik in sl komt om even een klantje te helpen (heb sl dus eigenlijk nog alleen maar voor het verdienen van geld ^^)
Heb weer een nieuwe hobby erbij, ik ga werken bij een radio station...
dus eindelijk ook weer even een doel in me leven... is even iets anders dan telkens achter mijn pc zitten.
ben weer toe aan persoonlijke contacten dus dacht het op deze manier wel er goed aan te doen...
DUS.....

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey  :Smile: 

Jij bent ook al veeeeel langer lid dan mij hier op dit forum  :Wink: Ik ben lid sinds 13-05-09 en ben sinds afgelopen woensdag moderator over het psychisch welzijn gedeelte, dus ben zoveel mogelijk op alle posts aan t reageren en dingen aan het uitzoeken, dus kan kloppen dat je me (nog) niet kent  :Wink: 
Blij dat ik je aan het lachen heb gemaakt  :Big Grin:  Doel bereikt  :Wink: 
Online gamen is leuk hoor, je maakt er idd makkelijker contacten (mensen zijn wat meer vriendelijk en toegankelijk ofzo) en je kan even lekker je troubles vergeten,maar daarnaast is persoonlijk contact met mensen hebben toch ook iets wat ieder mens nodig heeft...
Maar leuk dat je voor een radio station gaat werken  :Smile:  Kunnen we je ook op de radio beluisteren via internet/kabel ofzo? 

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## John_Swain

> Hey 
> 
> Jij bent ook al veeeeel langer lid dan mij hier op dit forum Ik ben lid sinds 13-05-09 en ben sinds afgelopen woensdag moderator over het psychisch welzijn gedeelte, dus ben zoveel mogelijk op alle posts aan t reageren en dingen aan het uitzoeken, dus kan kloppen dat je me (nog) niet kent 
> Blij dat ik je aan het lachen heb gemaakt  Doel bereikt 
> Online gamen is leuk hoor, je maakt er idd makkelijker contacten (mensen zijn wat meer vriendelijk en toegankelijk ofzo) en je kan even lekker je troubles vergeten,maar daarnaast is persoonlijk contact met mensen hebben toch ook iets wat ieder mens nodig heeft...
> Maar leuk dat je voor een radio station gaat werken  Kunnen we je ook op de radio beluisteren via internet/kabel ofzo? 
> 
> Groetjes Luuss


Gaat nog wel even duren hoor.
Er moet nog een hoop opgezet worden...
planningen, hoe gaat het eruit zien, scripts schrijven enz....
Enfin
dit is de site van het station,
www.rtvmaarssen.nl
kan je online beluisteren tis lokaal in de ether dus denk niet dat jij hem zal kunnen ontvangen.  :Wink: 

Ik ben overigens nog opzoek naar ideen voor mijn programma die ik wil gaan maken dus als men goeie ideen heeft tis meer dan welkom  :Wink:

----------


## John_Swain

> Heb je nog nooit gezien op dit forum.
> Afijn,
>  ik moest wel om deze post lachen.
> hoe je me post ook nadrukkelijk natypt 
> Maar als je wilden zeggen dat Second Life eigenlijk een redelijk slechte voorbeeld is voor de maatschapij en de mens... moet ik je daar wel gelijk in geven. SL is niet goed voor je Real Life en zeker niet voor je hersenen (en je lichaam ^^)
> maar ja tis er eenmaal en je maakt makkelijk contact met mensen....
> dankzij SL heb ik nu veel meer vriendin dan in de echte wereld.
> En het is ook soms wel even lekker om in een wereld te duiken die wat minder hard is en waar je geen verplichtingen hebt. soms gewoon een beetje hersenloos dom lopen doen op zijn tijd is ook wel eens leuk toch?
> SL is trouwens een beetje van de baan weer... tis meer dat ik in sl komt om even een klantje te helpen (heb sl dus eigenlijk nog alleen maar voor het verdienen van geld ^^)
> ...


edit: vriendin moest vrienden zijn ^^

----------


## Sylvia93

@ John

Leuk dat je een baantje hebt gevonden bij een radiostadion!!
Toch wel jammer dat we je niet kunnen horen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Denk ook niet dat ik die zender zou kunnen ontvangen, al heb ik werkelijk geen flauw idee waar Maarssen ligt *ai foei :Stick Out Tongue: *

----------


## John_Swain

> @ John
> 
> Leuk dat je een baantje hebt gevonden bij een radiostadion!!
> Toch wel jammer dat we je niet kunnen horen 
> Denk ook niet dat ik die zender zou kunnen ontvangen, al heb ik werkelijk geen flauw idee waar Maarssen ligt *ai foei*


zoals ik al zei; je kan hem alleen online beluisteren
dus niet via de ether  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo John,

Leuk dat je de link geplaatst hebt  :Smile:  Kan ik even kijken en luisteren, de website ziet er goed uit voor het feit dat het nog allemaal in een 'beginnend' stadium zit! 
En had door dat vriendin vrienden moest zijn  :Wink:  
Heel veel succes, ik hoop dat jullie veel luisteraars gaan trekken! 

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## John_Swain

> Hallo John,
> 
> Leuk dat je de link geplaatst hebt  Kan ik even kijken en luisteren, de website ziet er goed uit voor het feit dat het nog allemaal in een 'beginnend' stadium zit! 
> En had door dat vriendin vrienden moest zijn  
> Heel veel succes, ik hoop dat jullie veel luisteraars gaan trekken! 
> 
> Groetjes Luuss


Het is een lokaal radio station... ze zijn er al een aantal jaren mee bezig...
en ze hebben al heel wat luisteraars... alleen zijn dit luisteraars uit maarssen dus.
ja ik vind het geweldig! Ben dol op muziek maken. of het presenteren ervan.
buiten dat een programma maken is ook uitdagend.

Overigens heb ik ook me eigen radio station, zie hantekening onder deze tekst  :Wink: 
hij is 24/7 online alleen zit ik niet altijd achter de mic  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

> zoals ik al zei; je kan hem alleen online beluisteren
> dus niet via de ether


Ach ja, blond he!? hehe :Big Grin:

----------


## John_Swain

> Ach ja, blond he!? hehe


blond = niet gelijk dom  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

> blond = niet gelijk dom


In mijn geval wel denk ik :Big Grin:

----------


## John_Swain

Overigens mag ik luisteraars werven via dit forum? :P

----------


## Sylvia93

Het is hier iig niet verboden om links te plaatsen, heb ookal meerdere mensen gezien die reclame maakten voor hun eigen website (heeft meestal wel met gezondheid te maken)
Maar ik zie het iig niet als probleem als je de link in je handtekening laat staan, het is dan nog steeds de keuze van de leden zelf om op de link te drukken.

Overigens zie ik dit topic niet als reclame topic, maar meer als topic hoe het nu met je gaat, en dat je eindelijk iets gevonden hebt waar je je tijd en energie in kan stoppen  :Wink:

----------


## John_Swain

> Het is hier iig niet verboden om links te plaatsen, heb ookal meerdere mensen gezien die reclame maakten voor hun eigen website (heeft meestal wel met gezondheid te maken)
> Maar ik zie het iig niet als probleem als je de link in je handtekening laat staan, het is dan nog steeds de keuze van de leden zelf om op de link te drukken.
> 
> Overigens zie ik dit topic niet als reclame topic, maar meer als topic hoe het nu met je gaat, en dat je eindelijk iets gevonden hebt waar je je tijd en energie in kan stoppen


ok dat is nieuw voor mij  :Confused:  :Big Grin: 

enfin als je dit leest ga dan eventjes naar www.tilorradio.nl.nu en intunen met die hap.
van de modjes mag het :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

@ John 

én bedankt  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Als je het bij deze ene link houdt vind ik het oke (als de rest dat ook vind)
Als je maar niet de hele site gaat bombarderen  :Wink:

----------


## John_Swain



----------


## Sylvia93

@John

Is het dan niet de bedoeling dattie boem zegt?

----------


## Sylvia93

Okee, maar zat even te kijken, dit topic gaat nergens meer over  :Wink: 

Als je nog meer 'funny things' hebt, plaats die in het medicity kletscafé. Daar is dat topic ook voor!

Haha maar je humor is wel heel droog!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Idd, we gaan hier 'off-topic'  :Wink: 

Laten we 's teruggaan naar het 'moeite met slapen,gevolg vermoeidheid' ok?

Lukt het je nu al wat beter om te slapen John;nu je werkt bij dat radiostation ben je mss méér moe??

Ik kan enkel goed en lang slapen met zware slaappillen...waar ik de dag erna echter volledig 'zombie' van loop; heb ik géén zin in!
Vannacht rond 3u in slaap gevallen zonder slaappil, maar voel me nu érg moe..grr
Binnenkort mss toch maar weer 's vragen aan (huis)arts of ik nog een kuurtje melatonine krijg??

----------


## John_Swain

Nee slapen gaat nog steeds slecht,
tjah weet je wat het is ik heb geen basis heh.
Ik ben gewoon een persoon die heel gemakkelijk zijn ritme omver gooit.

maar toch is er zinds gister verandering gekomen, ik krijg een baan. wat dat is en waar is nog niet zeker, en of het dit jaar nog lukt ook niet...
wat ik wel weet is dat ik binnenkort dus wel lekker bezig kan zijn.. werken is k*t.. maar het houd je wel in balans...

vanacht ook maar 2 uurtjes geslapen...
ja ik ben een persoon die echt heel moe moet zijn eer kan slapen...
dus werken zal voor mij een goed alternatief zijn, al is het maar voor mijn ritme...
zit nu al bijna een jaar thuis... zit soms echt zo te denken 'when does it stop? :Frown: '

----------


## John_Swain

en natuurlijk gaat radio maken gewoon door...
misschien leuk voor op de zaterdag of zondag middag...
voordeel met radio is dat je alleen maar hoeft te lullen en beetje schuifjes hoeft te bewegen. ^^
dus e.v.t. op een avond zal het ook kunnen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ John

Sja dat ritme omgooien ken ik, ik moet mezelf ook keihard mn bed indouwen om 1 uur 's nachts (het liefst eerder natuurlijk) begin het zelf de laatste tijd ook wel te merken, lig ik in bed om half 1 duurt t nog uren voordat ik slaap, gaat de wekker de volgende ochtend om 8 uur dan ben ik echt half dood!

Hoop dat je werk een beetje verandering in je ritme gaat brengen, en het je lekker uitput  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## John_Swain

mwah denk het wel...
vooral de eerste 3 weken als ik weer moet beginnen  :Big Grin: 
enfin ik ben zowiezo niet iemand die om 10 uur al naar bed gaat.. dan sta ik om 2 uur al naast mijn bed te trippen... ben max 5, 6 uur gewent heh.
of ik slaap gelijk 12 uur achter elkaar... maar dan ben ik wel oververmoeid

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, Vervelend dat je niet in slaapt komt zonder zware slaappillen en dat je dan de volgende dag 'zombie' wordt  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je een manier kan vinden waardoor je toch kan slapen! En idd als die melatonine hielp kan je dat nogmaals vragen, hopelijk gaat het daarna beter!  :Smile:  Succes!
@ John, vervelend dat je nog steeds niet goed kan slapen  :Frown:  Hopelijk wordt dat beter als je werk hebt en daarnaast je radio-activiteiten, zodat je weer een beter ritme kan vinden en hopelijk ook je slaap!  :Smile:  Succes!
@ Sylvia, ja ik moet mij ook vaak herinneren om te gaan slapen, probeer zoveel mogelijk rond dezelfde tijd te gaan slapen, maar lukt me niet altijd even goed...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Slapen rond dezelfde tijd lukt mij helemaaal niet!
Ik zeg de hele tijd tegen mezelf vanavond ga je vroeg je bed in ga je eindelijk eens rust nemen vannacht, en dan is het avond en dan kijk ik op mn klok en is het alwéér half 1, en dan denk ik nja toch maar eens gaan slapen. Dan ben ik eigenlijk al over mn slaap heen waardoor in slaap vallen moeilijk is, dus lig tegen 3 uur nog wakker. Echt rampzalig :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ John Swain,

Haha dat heb ik ook! Als ik rond 11 uur ga slapen dan ben ik om 5 uur 's ochtends klaar en klaarwakker :Stick Out Tongue: . Toch wel iets minder dan jou als je al om 2 uur staat te trippen 's nachts. Overigens ben ik eigenlijk altijd wel al een late slaper geweest, en ook nooit een echte uitslaper, alleen de laatste tijd in het weekend ben ik zo af dat ik het 's morgens wel volhoud tot half 11/11 uur!

----------


## Sadie

> Nee slapen gaat nog steeds slecht,
> tjah weet je wat het is ik heb geen basis heh.
> Ik ben gewoon een persoon die heel gemakkelijk zijn ritme omver gooit.
> 
> maar toch is er zinds gister verandering gekomen, ik krijg een baan. wat dat is en waar is nog niet zeker, en of het dit jaar nog lukt ook niet...
> wat ik wel weet is dat ik binnenkort dus wel lekker bezig kan zijn.. werken is k*t.. maar het houd je wel in balans...
> 
> vanacht ook maar 2 uurtjes geslapen...
> ja ik ben een persoon die echt heel moe moet zijn eer kan slapen...
> ...


Zo herkenbaar.
Luister nu trouwens even naar de zender van jullie.
Maar dat ritme omver komen, had deze week 2 nachten doorgehaald, was heel onrustig, kon mijn energie niet afbouwen, was over mijn slaap heen, kreeg steeds meer pijn, pijnstillers genomen, helpt geen fuck en dan wordt het alweer licht dus dan kan ik kiezen of mezelf knock out gooien met iets of mezelf oppeppen met iets. Dus gekozen voor oppeppen, daarna weer 30 uur wakker gelegen. Daarna 4 uur geslapen, 4 uur op en rusteloos en jet leg gevoel en dan val ik eindelijk in slaap voor 6 uur of zo. Ben net wakkker en bang dat ik weer de hele nacht wakker ga liggen. Maar ik was zo uitgeput, kon mijn bed niet uitkomen vandaag. Vond dat ik ook wel minimaal 8 uurtjes moest slapen ná die 2 nachten wakker liggen. Vraag me ook wel eens af wanneer het eens ophoudt. Want ik kan niks structureels opbouwen. Eigen baas of tijdelijk uitkering is mijn enige mogelijkheid wb inkomsten. Baal dat ik niks kan afspreken. 

Lig te janken en heb een fles port gehaald.
Ben zo moe en kan gewoon niet slapen.
Wanneer houdt het eens op!! 

Als ik in me kissie lig, voorlopig niet dus.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Sadie,

Vervelend dat je zo'n slaapprobleem hebt en het niet kan 'oplossen' door meer structuur  :Frown: 
Er staan op het forum ook tips voor slapen, misschien dat je daar wat aan hebt??
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

